# Questions on the LC9



## LoneWolf

So I'm doing my research and trying to see what I can find on the LC9. I've found alot of interesting things and I like it alot so far. But what I can't find is...... Is there any where that I can get a threaded barrel for it? It would be a regular james bond gun then if I could find a threaded barrel for it and get a .9mm supressor. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lateck

It is way to new for that.... 
The LC9 might not be that popular so a threaded barrel will be some time coming, in my opinion. 
But, the LC9 IS a nice carry gun.

Lateck,


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The problem you'll run into is not only the unavailability of a threaded barrel, but also the highly likely possibility that owning a supressor is illegal in Kansas.
Were it to turn out that supressors are legal in your state, you would still be faced by the need for registration on the federal level, and the payment of a $200.00 fee.

• There is no such thing as a ".9mm" pistol. The proper nomenclature is "9mm," without any leading decimal point, or, more accurately, "9x19mm."
• There is no such thing as "a regular James Bond gun." All of James Bond's guns were highly irregular. That's why old Q had to work so hard: he needed to continually repair them. And don't argue with me over this point: I knew James personally. He hired me to try-out each of those girls for him.


----------



## dondavis3

@ Steve M1911A1

:anim_lol::anim_lol::mrgreen::smt082


----------



## dondavis3

By the way I own a LC9










And it's turned out to be accurate / dependable and very small.

I've shot +300 rounds w/o a single problem.


----------



## LoneWolf

Kansas can have a surpressors....... As for the tax stamp... well seems all my wants when it comes to tricking out my toys I run into that tax stamp. I'm pretty used to it by now... 

@ DonDavis3.. Did you do some work to your LC9? Just sorta looked that way from the picture. When I get my hands on mine I want to get rid of that mag safty bs. But if I can't I'll just learn to live with it I guess. But ether way nice looking sidearm.


----------



## dondavis3

No - I did no work on it.

Took it out cleaned it & I shoot it every time I go to the range to stay used to the long trigger pull.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

Steve M1911A1 said:


> And don't argue with me over this point: I knew James personally. He hired me to try-out each of those girls for him.


Oh CRAP, Steve !
You've ruined my life view. After all these years.
Now I know I got second dibs on those girls. And I didn't even get PAID ! :smt1099


----------



## Teuthis

I like mine a lot. It is reliable, accurate at handgun ranges, concealable and what more do you need? I wish I had something like this when I was in active duty.


----------



## Packard

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The problem you'll run into is not only the unavailability of a threaded barrel, but also the highly likely possibility that owning a suppressor is illegal in Kansas.
> Were it to turn out that suppressors are legal in your state, you would still be faced by the need for registration on the federal level, and the payment of a $200.00 fee.
> 
> • There is no such thing as a ".9mm" pistol. The proper nomenclature is "9mm," without any leading decimal point, or, more accurately, "9x19mm."
> • There is no such thing as "a regular James Bond gun." All of James Bond's guns were highly irregular. That's why old Q had to work so hard: he needed to continually repair them. And don't argue with me over this point: I knew James personally. He hired me to try-out each of those girls for him.


There are an awful lot of magazine articles about silencers (suppressors) and suppressor-ready weapons, and a lot of ads for suppressors so they must me legal somewhere. I can see the purpose for civilians on hunting rifles--you can hear what is going on around you if you don't have to have muffs on. I cannot see the purpose for civilians for handgun use however.

But there are provisions to allow the use, and I guess they are legal in some jurisdictions. I would not own one. If a cop stopped you while carrying a suppressed weapon you'd have a long evening ahead of you.


----------



## draak

dondavis3 said:


> By the way I own a LC9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's turned out to be accurate / dependable and very small.
> 
> I've shot +300 rounds w/o a single problem.


Hi. I notced in your picture, you are useing (+P+) Ammo. I have a Lc9 and in the book, in red, it says not to use (+P+). I was wondering how that was working for you ?


----------



## qcdougn

Steve M1911A1......... I like that one about the women...Ha! Sounds more like you were the victim of the ejection seat too often.


----------



## dondavis3

@ Packard

I agree ... it could be a very long evening indeed. 

@ draak

Thanks for the heads up ..

I knew not to shoot +P ammo in my Ruger ... and I don't.

I just used it for a photo prop.

:smt1099


----------



## Teuthis

If you add a suppressor you will at least double the lenth of the firearm. So much for concealing it. I have used surpressed pistols. We carried them in long barrel revolver holsters mostly. They are not easy to conceal. They are definitely not James Bond guns. The suppressor used in the movies would not be as silent as they were portrayed. Figure on doubling the length of your firearm to supress it; possibly somewhat more.


----------



## mack380

Packard, I could see in NY you having a "long evening ahead of you" but here in Nevada, the police are more likely to just about where you bought it and let you go. They occasionally stop by to check when you are firing with full-auto weapons, but it's common enough "round these parts" that they usually don't bother. We actually think they are looking for an invitation to "give it a try, officer!"

As for the original post, I agree, there is no "regular James Bond gun"


----------



## Alienjohn

LoneWolf said:


> Kansas can have a surpressors....... As for the tax stamp... well seems all my wants when it comes to tricking out my toys I run into that tax stamp. I'm pretty used to it by now...
> 
> @ DonDavis3.. Did you do some work to your LC9? Just sorta looked that way from the picture. When I get my hands on mine I want to get rid of that mag safty bs. But if I can't I'll just learn to live with it I guess. But ether way nice looking sidearm.


I removed the Mag safety on mine. Took 5 mins and the pistol still fires flawlessly.
I've run at least a thousand rounds, various brands through it and the only
FTF I had was within the first 10 rounds. Just needed broken in I guess. 
The LC9 is a great conceal carry weapon in my opinion.


----------



## cjs1945

Mag dissconect safety is easy to remove, there are some good videos on YouTube, took me closer to 10 mins though. The LC9 is a accurate and dependable pistol, it has performed flawlessly for over 800 rounds and is easy and comfortable to carry. A suppressor would defeat the purpose of these compact pistols though, would be more practical on a full size pistol.


----------

